# Did you know M6 toll road



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi
Well I didn't know till today if your a cc member you get treated as a car
On the toll road.just thought if you didn't know now you do

Tude






forum helper note - M6 added to title, and moved to UK touring


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

ok let me the one who bites first, what or which toll road?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We are obviously talking about the M6 toll road because thats the only one where the discount applies, see here..

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...DmLs6ZVN-FsTyqj3KeBjA5g&bvm=bv.42553238,d.d2k


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

yes I know

half price

the M6 toll
now you lot, I do Know something's after all

A little praise???

Aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes its very good value as it used to cost me £11.00 each way..... hope the discount keeps going......


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok I'll say it.

Why not just use the M6, its free.

Went up and down the M6 at the weekend, no hold ups what so ever.

Derek


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

camper69 said:


> Ok I'll say it.
> 
> Why not just use the M6, its free.
> 
> ...


Or, go up the M42, then up the A38,and across the A50 to Stoke.
It takes about 15 to 20 minutes longer than going up an empty M6


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

yes but we can afford the half price toll :lol: :lol: :lol:  

ldra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-134477-cc.html+m6+motorway


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Grath said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I'll say it.
> ...


Why not travel via Oswestry, it may take a couple of hours longer but it is much prettier. :lol: 
Alan


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

tude said:


> Hi
> Well I didn't know till today if your a cc member you get treated as a car
> On the toll road.just thought if you didn't know now you do
> 
> ...


And also don't forget the CC member service area discount:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1347262.html#1347262


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think any route decision really depends on the particular day and time. Nothing to gain by using the toll or going off route during a quiet (ish) period.
Roger, regarding discount at the toll road services.
I wonder why drivers would want to pay for a toll to make their journey quicker, and then stop at a service area on the toll road.
To me this seems to defeat the whole idea!  

update

On my post above, I forgot to mention you turn up the A5 at it's junction with the M42 and head for the A38


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Grath said:


> Roger, regarding discount at the toll road services.
> I wonder why drivers would want to pay for a toll to make their journey quicker, and then stop at a service area on the toll road.
> To me this seems to defeat the whole idea!


...because Norton Canes on the toll is one of the nicer & quieter motorway services? Certainly better than Hilton Park or Corley...


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

I drive the M6 section daily, I'm impressed someone managed to drive through with no hold ups, there have been road works for months, at 7am this morning the traffic was queuing southbound and northbound.

I use the toll road when I can, all about choice.


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

rogerblack said:


> tude said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Can I just check what CC stands for? I am a member (recently joined) of the Caravan and Camping Club and also Camping Club UK. I can't see a link to these offers so wondering if I am just being daft or if this is a different club.

Thanks.

Kathy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kathy

It's the other group

Caravan Club

We belong to that but not to C&CClub

Some belong to both

Aldra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Kathy6323 said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > tude said:
> ...


Morning, Kathy

Commonly used abbreviations are CC = Caravan Club; C&CC (or sometimes CCC) = Camping & Caravanning Club

The M6 Toll Discount is available on request at the tollbooth by showing your membership card. The service area discount requires a voucher, which you can download and print out as many copies as you need. Note that if you buy from two different outlets at the same visit you need two vouchers. You are also supposed to show your membership card but I've never been asked for it. The voucher is available from the Members' section of the CC website, I'll post a link here but it might not work for you if you're not logged into their site:

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/12106355/cc_public_20pct_-_voucher_dec_13.pdf

Otherwise, log in then follow the links for "My Membership" then "Member Offers", then "View Members Offers" then scroll down until you see the RoadChef logo and click on that, then "Download a 20% off RoadChef Voucher"


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> . . . Roger, regarding discount at the toll road services. I wonder why drivers would want to pay for a toll to make their journey quicker, and then stop at a service area on the toll road.
> To me this seems to defeat the whole idea!


Hi, Graham - you make a valid point, however the voucher can be used at around 20 RoadChef service areas around the country. On way up this trip, we didn't stop until Annandale Water on the A74M. However we have used Norton Canes several times in the past since, as Rosbotham posted, it is one of the more pleasant service areas.
As has also been posted, the elevated section of the M6 seems always to have roadworks, plus it's like driving along a railway line with the constant expansion breaks! I've invariably used the Toll section in the car but begrudged paying commercial vehicle rates for the motorhome, so was delighted with the CC discount and have used the toll section in the van too since being made aware of it.

Going cross country via local routes is fine if you're sight-seeing but if we are en route to or from our places in Scotland/Berkshire then we prefer to make progress. If we do want to sightsee, we tend to use the more scenic east coast route. But we will try some of the suggested routes on one of our frequent trips, always open to new ideas.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Roger for the info.
I suppose in my case it is local knowledge and I know the roads, therefore it is not too much slower.
Myself, I don't like service area's, I would much prefer to stop at a pub or more likely, just do a snack in the van as quicker.
Everybody must do what suits them


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose it depends what time you hit the toll Rd

At rush hour either end of the day the Toll Rd is much less crowded

Aldra


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

Never knew any of this.What I do know is that the M4 Severn Crossing treats motorhomes as cars and you only pay going west.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Habilis-abilis said:


> Never knew any of this.What I do know is that the M4 Severn Crossing treats motorhomes as cars and you only pay going west.


Absolutely right. Used to amuse me* that when I when I used to go over in a little Astra van (i.e. an Astra estate with no rear seats, doors or windows), I was charged as a commercial vehicle but when I went over in the motorhome, I paid the same as a car.

*It would have annoyed me had it not been for the fact that the van crossings were paid for by my then employer as business expenses!


----------

